

Show HN: Mammoth Tweets-Create and Tweet Reviews,garage Sales and More for Twitter - kp2015

Mammoth Tweets-Create &amp; Tweet reviews,garage Sales &amp; more for Twitter!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mammoth.social
======
fiatjaf
This has been done a lot of times. What makes Mammoth Tweets different?

~~~
kp2015
Hi fiatjaf. Hopefully u had a chance to try out the app. We are different
because all the other apps take u to a different page to view the entire text,
we are displaying everything in the Tweet itself. Very useful tool for
creating quick tweets like restaurant and product reviews, short recipes, DIY
tips and the list can go on. Thanks for your comments, would appreciate any
additional feedback.

